# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  چگونه نتایج چند classifier را  در متلب بصورت majority voting (رای گیری اکثریت)با یکدیگر ادغام کنیم؟

## computereng99

روی یک dataset چند طبقه بندی کننده svm,random forest  و decision tree را اعمال کردم و خروجی هریک بصورت پنج برچسب می باشد در ادامه باید نتایج این classifier ها را باهم ادغام کنم بوسیله روش رای گیری اکثریت تا به جواب نهایی طبقه بندی برسم این برنامه را در متلب پیاده سازی میکنم در قسمت رای گیری از تابعی استفاده کردم که از آرایه ورودی , مقداری که بیشترین تکرار را دارد به خروجی ببرد اما برنامه جواب درستی نمیدهد و فکر میکنم اشتباهم در قسمت روش voting  باشد و به اشتباه کد نوشتم میخواستم از نظرات ارزشمند شما بهره مند شوم تا بتوانم classifier ها را به درستی با یکدیگر در متلب ترکیب کنم. آیا باید از تابع مشخصی مانند fitcensemble() استفاده کنم چون تا جایی که اطلاع دارم رای گیری اکثریت میتواند به دو شیوه bagging , boosting انجام گیرد.
از راهنمایی شما بسیار ممنونم

----------

